#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Varizen op >

## Elke0905

Hallo! 
Ich hatte vor genau 2 wochen eine varizen op mittels stripping!
Hab dann brav 10 tage strümpfe tag und nacht getragen,gespritzt und was halt so gehört!
Kontrolle war ok,habe eine salbe geholt gegen die blutergüsse und passt
Gestern hab ich ziemlich ausführlich geputzt zu hause und auf einmal hab ich so eine art ziehen,kribbeln im bein! Das eine nervenschädigung vorliegen kann weiss ich,aber 2 wochen nach der op?
Bin weder geschwollen noch hab ich einen druckschmerz! Meine angst war und ist natürlich sofort eine thrombose gesen...
Danke für alle antworten schon mal

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Elke0905,
durch die OP ist der venöses Rückfluss erschwert, da sich erst mal neue Venen bilden müssen. Bei körperlich Einsatz ist die Durchblutung erhöht, deshalb noch mehr venöses Blut in den Beinen das zurück zum Herzen soll. Dieser "Blutstau" und die Ausbildung neuer Gefäße führt zu Missempfindungen. Solange an den Beinen nichts dick, rot, blau oder schmerzhaft ist, besteht kein Grund zur Sorge.
LG gisie

----------


## Elke0905

Hallo! 
War heute eh kurz beim hausarzt
Er hat einen thrombose schnelltest gemacht und mich ermahnt mich etwas zu schonen und das ganze nicht zu schnell anzugehen
Ich danke trotzdem für die antwort,weil so hat er es mir nicht erklärt  :Smiley:  bin jetzt beruhigt
Lg elke
Danke

----------

